# Medical books



## Rescuechick76 (Jul 24, 2016)

Do any of you have medical books on goat health that are a must have? As great as the Internet is I like to have books that you can quick turn to. I've found a few on Amazon, but kinda costly.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jul 24, 2016)

The medical books you find online that are in the hundreds are generally vet books. They are good but I still laugh at the lack of info in them.  There is one ... cannot remember the name of it but I will try to find out what it is. It is good.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 24, 2016)

I bought Goat Medicine, and it has a lot of information, but not what I was hoping for- like assisting in goat birth, drawing blood, stomach tubing, etc. I'm kind of regretting getting it.
The Tennessee Meat Goats website is probably just as good for most things involving diseases/symptoms/treatments in my opinion as well as a lot of other sites.


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Jul 24, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> I bought Goat Medicine, and it has a lot of information, but not what I was hoping for- like assisting in goat birth, drawing blood, stomach tubing, etc. I'm kind of regretting getting it.
> The Tennessee Meat Goats website is probably just as good for most things involving diseases/symptoms/treatments in my opinion as well as a lot of other sites.


That's the one I was looking at on Amazon. Almost $200! There was an older version for $50. I was looking at anther called Pygmy goats management and veterinary care. It's a little bit older but it seems like it might have more then just feeding and housing type info. I'd like something that can walk me through a situation. I'm glad you mentioned you goat medicine was not what you're looking for. Saved me some money 
Thanks!!


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Jul 24, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> The medical books you find online that are in the hundreds are generally vet books. They are good but I still laugh at the lack of info in them.  There is one ... cannot remember the name of it but I will try to find out what it is. It is good.


Ya, I know. When I was in school for vet assistant all the books were outrageous and that was twenty years ago. Ugh that makes me feel old
If you find what it's called out let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 25, 2016)

Try some sheep books, too. "Managing Your Ewe" and "Lamb Problems" -- both contain exorbitant amounts of information about many diseases...causes, treatments, etc. Sheep and goat information tends to overlap.

I also have Veterinary Book for Sheep Farmers and Sheep Ailments. Also the MARC has SOPs on their livestock production and there is a disease section in the sheep file about treatments for various diseases. I'm not sure if they do goats as well.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 25, 2016)

Has anyone bought Sheep and Goat Medicine? Did you like it?


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm glad you mentioned you goat medicine was not what you're looking for. Saved me some money ;)
Thanks! said:
			
		

> I don't want to make it sound like Goat Medicine isn't a good book, I guess I just was expecting more because of the price. It has a TON of information, but, like you said, I wanted something that would walk me though things.


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 5, 2016)

Green Acres Farm said:


> it has a lot of information, but not what I was hoping for- like assisting in goat birth, drawing blood, stomach tubing, etc.



One basic goat health book that I've found very helpful is "Goat Health Handbook" by Thomas R. Thedford, DVM.  The publisher is Winrock International Institute for Agricultural Development.  It was less than $10 but that has been several years ago now.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 5, 2016)

ldawntaylor said:


> One basic goat health book that I've found very helpful is "Goat Health Handbook" by Thomas R. Thedford, DVM.  The publisher is Winrock International Institute for Agricultural Development.  It was less than $10 but that has been several years ago now.



I'll have to look into that.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 5, 2016)

Although I have not had to assist in a goat birth, I have found these sights very helpful in explaining things in detail:

http://www.goatwisdom.com/ch1baby_care/deliveries.html

http://www.gryphontor.com/youre-kidding---dont-panic.html


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Aug 9, 2016)

Anybody like Merck Veterinary Manual?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Aug 10, 2016)

I seem to recall there is a Merck Veterinary Manual web site.  I don't know if it is the full manual or an abreviated version.


----------



## AClark (Aug 10, 2016)

I've found some of the older vet manuals at discount book stores, some of the info is outdated but they are still very useful. The older editions are pretty cheap on Ebay.


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Aug 10, 2016)

I got a couple books on Amazon. One of them is called Pygmy goats: management and veterinary care. So far it has more medical info then the other books I've got. Which is what I've been looking for. Most of it is goat info in general, not just Pygmy. And it was fairly cheap


----------

